# Headlight level too low on Bi Xenons



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Chaps,
I feel my headlights on the TT are just too low. Its quite dangerous on some unlit back roads when i cant use mainbeam, if someone is coming the other way. Does anyone know if these can be adjusted manually, or is it a job for the dealers with Vagcom etc ? . I tried having a fiddle with the white allen key adjutment screw last night on the drive, but couldnt see any adjusting going on. Maybe i was doing it wrong, with the engine sat there running, whilst twiddling, so i left it alone. Any help appreciated, thankyou, regards, SIMON.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The proper way to adjust the lights is by using VCDS (Vagcom) as follows:

Basic Setting
Headlight Adjustment

[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]

* The meas. block field now shows "Wait" and should switch to "Adjust Headlights" then (this may take up to 10 seconds).
* Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target.

[ON/OFF/Next]
The adjustment should now be learned.
[Done, Go Back]
Don't forget to check/clear fault codes afterwards.
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]

However I see no reason why you cannot input an offset between the controller and the lamps by simply using the adjuster although I haven't done it myself. Perhaps try with the engine/ignition off as maybe the system is compensating as you adjust.

There are different codings for the TT, so maybe that is worth a check.

* 0000009 = Audi TT (8J) with Steel Suspension and Front-Wheel-Drive (FWD)
* 0000010 = Audi TT (8J) with Steel Suspension and All-Wheel-Drive (AWD)
* 0000011 = Audi TT (8J) with Magnetic Ride


----------



## haroldc (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure why you would need to VAGcom the lights.....

I just adjusted them manually. There's a hole in the radiator support above each headlight adjuster. I used a long phillips head screwdriver and turned it until I was happy with the height. Cannot remember which direction raises and lowers (CW or CCW), but just experiment and see.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

haroldc said:


> Not sure why you would need to VAGcom the lights.....
> 
> I just adjusted them manually. There's a hole in the radiator support above each headlight adjuster. I used a long phillips head screwdriver and turned it until I was happy with the height. Cannot remember which direction raises and lowers (CW or CCW), but just experiment and see.


+1.

There is no need to use Vagcom. The manual adjusters can alter the height and width of the beam.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

haroldc said:


> Not sure why you would need to VAGcom the lights.....


On HiD lamps with the standard auto-leveling the procedure enters into the controller the base setting or relationship between the position sensors on the suspension and the headlamps. The controller then "knows" which way and by how much to adjust the headlamp aim as the car moves on its suspension due to the road or the load.

As previously stated I see no reason why you can't manually adjust the lamps which is the equivalent of entering a fudge factor.

None of the above applies to halogen headlamps which have manual rather than auto leveling.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps the lights have previously been switched for continental diving. All this does is lower them. The solution could be as simple as asking your dealer to flip them back the UK setting.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good point. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replys fellas, its appreciated. I will nip to the dealers this week. Just to clarify, the white allen key/philips screw adjuster im turning manually, is to the outside of the headlamps, on the top, is this the correct screw im turning for height adjustment ?. Also, when i switch the headlamps on, i dont get any visible rising of the light beam, is this correct ? they just seem to come on, and thats it, no dancing, so to speak. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Do you have standard Xenon lights or the Adaptive ones, which swivel the lights in corners? The latter defo do the start up dance; not sure about the former.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Xenons should dip and rise on start up - do yours?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I have standard ones and they move on start up.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

dbm said:


> Xenons should dip and rise on start up - do yours?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


Dan,
Mine dont do this. When i switch them on, they are just on, and static, no upward movement. I dont have the adaptive headlights, just the Bi Xenons, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

mrdemon said:


> I have standard ones and they move on start up.


Thanks Dave, 
As above, mine dont seem to do this.Do they move, every time you switch them on, say, if you turn them on and off a few times, or do they move up on the very first switch on, when they are cold ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Fuse?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Simon H said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > I have standard ones and they move on start up.
> ...


Try turning your lights on before starting the car. If the car is running or the ignition on and you switch your lights on you won't see the "dance". The lights actually do this test every time you start the car but you only see it when the lights are on.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The above post is correct. The lights have to be switched on when you start the car. I think they do always adjust themselves even when switched off as sometimes you can catch the tail end of the adjustment.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

CWJ said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


CWJ,
Thanks mate, will try this tomorrow. They dont move up with the ignition on, or engine running when you switch them on.Thats probably why im not seeing them "dance", thankyou, regards, SIMON.


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

My Xenon's definitely do the dance to adjust.

I've only driven it twice in proper darkness and I have to say I also found it hard going to see enough of the road on dipped lights. The lit area on the road is less than my previous car with standard halogens - that can't be right.

Its my first car with Xenon and I wasn't sure what to expect but this is as though the auto leveler is being way too careful not to dazzle oncoming traffic at the expense of me seeing where I'm going!


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

mon2s said:


> My Xenon's definitely do the dance to adjust.
> 
> I've only driven it twice in proper darkness and I have to say I also found it hard going to see enough of the road on dipped lights. The lit area on the road is less than my previous car with standard halogens - that can't be right.
> 
> Its my first car with Xenon and I wasn't sure what to expect but this is as though the auto leveler is being way too careful not to dazzle oncoming traffic at the expense of me seeing where I'm going!


Hi Mate,
Your explanation, just about sums it up. Im booked into the dealers tomorrow morning, to let them have a look at it, so will keep everyone posted with the outcome. Tried the above test this morning, starting the car with the lights switched on, and im pleased to say, that they did indeed dip, then raise the beam, so that part is working. It looks like its just adjustment that needs fettling. I can see myself coming back with the lights exactly the same, if the dealers dont know what they are doing with the settings etc. But i will certainly give them a chance.Its not that the lights are not bright enough, because they are, its just that the beam is just too short, regards SIMON.


----------



## TTRS-S (Mar 30, 2011)

mon2s said:


> My Xenon's definitely do the dance to adjust.
> 
> I've only driven it twice in proper darkness and I have to say I also found it hard going to see enough of the road on dipped lights. The lit area on the road is less than my previous car with standard halogens - that can't be right.


My car is the same, it's dangerous on dip, my last car had halogens and I prefer them to be honest, there nearly as bright as xenon's anyway with out the cutoff, you have much more depth without dazzling.


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Simon. I'll look forward to your feedback. If they sort it, I'll be booking mine straight in.
(another) SIMON


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I assume you could always modify to halogens and get a replacment switch with height adjust.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Introducing Scooby's Swapshop!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTRS-S (Mar 30, 2011)

Interestingly my lights do not move at any setting, I suppose that is because they are at the correct level to start with?

I just raised them slightly with an allen key, 1 minute job and the easiest light adjustment ever!


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

TTRS-S said:


> mon2s said:
> 
> 
> > My Xenon's definitely do the dance to adjust.
> ...


lights on mine are amazing, not had any issue and I do seem to find it tough at night now I am over 40, i guess my eyes are not so good at collection light.

now take my mini as an example , they are dangerous cannot see a bloody thing.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

TTRS-S said:


> Interestingly my lights do not move at any setting, I suppose that is because they are at the correct level to start with?
> 
> I just raised them slightly with an allen key, 1 minute job and the easiest light adjustment ever!


Hi Mate, 
Can you explain to me how you adjusted them ?. Ive had a go with the allen key in the corner of the lamp at the top, but they just dont seem to move at all. Did you do it with ignition off, or on?. Im going to dealers tomorrow now, as i couldnt get there today, thanks, regards, SIMON.

P.S.The lights should move down, then up, if you start the car with the light switch in the headlamps on position.


----------



## TTRS-S (Mar 30, 2011)

Simon H said:


> TTRS-S said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly my lights do not move at any setting, I suppose that is because they are at the correct level to start with?
> ...


I will sort out a picture for you . Thanks for the info re light movement, I did not start the engine.


----------



## HardDrive (May 10, 2002)

Turn the lights on with the car pointing at a wall and just turn the Allen key. You'll see the beam move within half a turn.
If you don't, you've got the wrong bolt. It should turn freely in both directions.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

HardDrive said:


> Turn the lights on with the car pointing at a wall and just turn the Allen key. You'll see the beam move within half a turn.
> If you don't, you've got the wrong bolt. It should turn freely in both directions.


Ive tried that, and honestly, the beam doesnt move. Im wondering if the self leveling is working against the adjustment as im doing it, with the ignition on etc. I havent tried it yet with ignition/engine off yet. Also, there is only one bolt, a white one in the top corner of each light assembly. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

TTRS-S said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > TTRS-S said:
> ...


Photo and description would be great thankyou, but im sure im using the correct adjusting screw, regards, SIMON.


----------



## marre (Mar 29, 2010)

Simon H said:


> HardDrive said:
> 
> 
> > Turn the lights on with the car pointing at a wall and just turn the Allen key. You'll see the beam move within half a turn.
> ...


I think there are two bolts. One for side-to-side adjustment, and ane for height level. Inner ones are for side-to-side if remember right?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The white nylon "bolt" is the adjuster AFAIK, not that I noticed any difference after I confused it for the others. The rest undo the headlights


----------



## marre (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry, English is not my language. Yes the nylon ones, but isn't there two of them per one light unit?

Is it a good idea to use VCDS? I mean when releveling, you are making sure there is enough travel to both direction?


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

All you need is a 6mm Alan key. Each light unit has 2 white plastic adjusters, the adjusters closest to the wings are for side to side, the inside adjusters are for up and down. Turn the N/S one clockwise for up. Turn the O/S anticlockwise for up, reverse the directions for down. 
Do it with the engine running, put a mark on the wall before you start so you have a base setting. 1 full turn each makes a big difference so don't go mad.
You will be wasting your time going to the dealer they will only set it too low. I suspect this is so they are not liable if you dazzle someone and cause an accident. Trust me the adjustment is easy and you do not need to connect to a vag.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Spooks said:


> All you need is a 6mm Alan key. Each light unit has 2 white plastic adjusters, the adjusters closest to the wings are for side to side, the inside adjusters are for up and down. Turn the N/S one clockwise for up. Turn the O/S anticlockwise for up, reverse the directions for down.
> Do it with the engine running, put a mark on the wall before you start so you have a base setting. 1 full turn each makes a big difference so don't go mad.
> You will be wasting your time going to the dealer they will only set it too low. I suspect this is so they are not liable if you dazzle someone and cause an accident. Trust me the adjustment is easy and you do not need to connect to a vag.


Spooks,
Thanks very much for the info. I can only see 1 white adjuster, the one nearest the wing, for the side to side adjustment ?. Can you tell me more specifically where the other adjuster is ?, is this also white?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

Simon H said:


> Spooks said:
> 
> 
> > All you need is a 6mm Alan key. Each light unit has 2 white plastic adjusters, the adjusters closest to the wings are for side to side, the inside adjusters are for up and down. Turn the N/S one clockwise for up. Turn the O/S anticlockwise for up, reverse the directions for down.
> ...


Yes Simon the other adjusters are white also and should be on the opposite end of the light unit a bit further to the front.
Should be easy to find.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Spooks said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > Spooks said:
> ...


Thanks Spooks,
Will have another look in the morning, regards, SIMON.


----------



## TTRS-S (Mar 30, 2011)

My lights do move up and down. I found I had to use 3 complete turns to get the lights up and that was a large shift, no wonder I couldn't see. :twisted:


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

Morning Simon, I have had another look. Find the outside adjuster (Very close to the wing) this is the side to side one. Now look 15cm inward to the other adjuster this is the up down one. To go up turn the o/s one anticlockwise and the n/s clockwise. Hope this helps.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The side to side screw, is that one adjustable on bi-xenons as well, without the Audi computery gadgets? I had to change the position of the headlamp itself in order to get a nicer match with the bumper. As a result, the light is shining a bit more inwards now. So I want to adjust in such a way that the beam shines straight ahead again. I tested with half a turn while standing 10 meters from a wall so I could see what the result would be. Half a turn does nothing&#8230;

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Spooks said:


> Morning Simon, I have had another look. Find the outside adjuster (Very close to the wing) this is the side to side one. Now look 15cm inward to the other adjuster this is the up down one. To go up turn the o/s one anticlockwise and the n/s clockwise. Hope this helps.


Spooks/all interested parties,
Thanks for this. I had another look this morning, and found the adjuster. It is through a small hole in the crossmember/valance. The reason i couldnt see this before, is because there are 3 cables totally covering the adjuster on the o/s headlamp unit, the one i kept looking at. On the nearside, there are no such cables. It does indeed adjust the headlights up and down, so im a happy bunny  . Im slightly embarrased that i couldnt find the adjuster sooner  , but hey, this is what forums are for. Im still off to the dealers this morning, as i fancy a drive in the car, and to see what they say. But at least i know i can sort it for myself anyway. Thankyou, regards, SIMON.


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. I've now found and adjusted mine lined up against the wall. Can't wait till its dark now for a proper try out!!

Pic below shows position of adjusters in case anyone else is struggling to find them (right hand one for height adjust was much further back than I expected). I'll get my coat... :?


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

mon2s said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I've now found and adjusted mine lined up against the wall. Can't wait till its dark now for a proper try out!!
> 
> Pic below shows position of adjusters in case anyone else is struggling to find them (right hand one for height adjust was much further back than I expected). I'll get my coat... :?


Thats the one matey,
The dealers said that they were indeed set low, and that they have raised them now to the max permissable. I wonder if their max, is the same as my max :twisted: , will have a shufty tonight. Thanks to all for your input, regards, SIMON.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Kind bump: one question still waiting for an answer:



TT-driver said:


> The side to side screw, is that one adjustable on bi-xenons as well, without the Audi computery gadgets? I had to change the position of the headlamp itself in order to get a nicer match with the bumper. As a result, the light is shining a bit more inwards now. So I want to adjust in such a way that the beam shines straight ahead again. I tested with half a turn while standing 10 meters from a wall so I could see what the result would be. Half a turn does nothing&#8230;
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know the answer to that, but if the adjuster screw is there then yes as I suspect Audi wouldn't include it if it did nothing. I'd suggest try turning it more 

You shouldn't need to adjust the units in relation to the bumper. If they're sat all the way back in their rails they should be correctly placed.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> If they're sat all the way back in their rails they should be correctly placed.


One of them didn't. Had to loosen the screw close to the radiator and push the unit back to where it belongs. I guess the setting was checked by the dealer with the lamp in the incorrect position. I don't want to turn the screws too much and break what is inside the lamp. They're expensive to replace...

Thanks anyway. May try again at some stage. Summer is coming, so I don't need the lamps too often anyway.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fairy muff


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> Kind bump: one question still waiting for an answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct half a turn does exactly that, I was amazed how far you have to screw the side to side adjusters to get any noticeable response. Just keep turning it will happen.


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Great guide, my auto levelling sensor is broke and managed to adjust my lights using the allen key method


----------

